# Artist's conception, planet Gliese 876d



## Leon (May 21, 2008)

APOD: 2008 May 21 - A Dangerous Sunrise on Gliese 876d

[action=Leon]has a new desktop [/action]


----------



## Popsyche (May 21, 2008)

Looks like the inside of my stomach after some hot Chili. Talk about your solar winds!


----------



## Groff (May 21, 2008)

Schweet!

The artist that made that is quite talented.


----------



## ohio_eric (May 21, 2008)

APOD of the day is a tremendous website. 

I like pics of what it might be like in very alien environments.


----------



## XEN (May 21, 2008)

Very nice painting! It reminded me a little of Crematoria from the Chronicles of Riddick.


----------



## giannifive (May 21, 2008)

Wow, what a kick-ass artist's rendering!


----------



## Metal Ken (May 21, 2008)

Amazing picture \m/


----------



## TomAwesome (May 21, 2008)




----------



## Trespass (May 28, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## Naren (May 29, 2008)

That looks absolutely amazing.


----------

